# por si acaso



## zipp404

¿Cómo se dice en italiano 'por si acaso' ?

Os doy un ejemplo, vi faccio un esempio:

Mi abuela materna, española ella, me ha hablado siempre en español y sucede que cada vez que la voy a ver, al despedirnos, me pone un billete en la mano (a veces el billete es de veinte dólares, a veces es más), y poniéndomelo en la mano me mira y guiñandome un ojo me dice: 'Por si acaso'.

Voto per non _si sa mai_, ma può darsi che sia _caso mai_.

_*Grazie!*_.


----------



## Valiska

zipp404 said:


> ¿Cómo se dice en italiano 'por si acaso' ?
> 
> Os doy un ejemplo, vi faccio un esempio:
> 
> Mi abuela materna, española ella, siempre me ha hablado en español y cada vez que la voy a ver, al despedirnos, casi siempre me pone un billete en la mano (a veces el billete es de veinte dólares, a veces es más), y poniéndomelo en la mano me mira y guiñandome un ojo me dice: 'Por si acaso'.
> 
> Voto per non _si sa mai_, ma può darsi che sia _caso mai_.
> 
> _*Grazie!*_.



Io direi '_non si sa mai_'.


----------



## Larroja

zipp404 said:


> Voto per non _si sa mai_ , ma può darsi che sia _caso mai_.



Voti giusto!


----------



## Neuromante

A mi no me cuadra ninguna de las dos traducciones.
"Non si sa ma" corresponde a "Nunca se sabe" que se le parece, pero no es lo mismo.


----------



## Valiska

Neuromante said:


> A mi no me cuadra ninguna de las dos traducciones.
> "Non si sa ma" corresponde a "Nunca se sabe" que se le parece, pero no es lo mismo.



Es cierto que "Non si sa mai" es la traducción de "Nunca se sabe", pero también es la expresión que utilizamos con el sentido de "Por si acaso".


----------



## zipp404

_*Grazie!*_
..


----------



## Bachehueco

Neuromante said:


> A mi no me cuadra ninguna de las dos traducciones.
> "Non si sa ma" corresponde a "Nunca se sabe" que se le parece, pero no es lo mismo.



Por si acaso los necesites.
Nunca se sabe si te podrán servir.
Me refiero a los US$20 y más de la abuela.


----------



## PAOLO PISANI

Io direi "per caso"


----------



## Larroja

PAOLO PISANI said:


> Io direi "per caso"



Occhio: in italiano, in quel contesto, non vorrebbe dire niente.


----------



## 0scar

No me resigno que no se pueda usar_ casomai_ de alguna manera.
En castellano con frecuencia se usan juntas: _Por si acaso, nunca se sabe_.
Otra manera es:_ Por si las moscas_.


----------



## ninux

podría ser _nel caso ti servano_. O _caso mai ti servano_.
Pero, así a secas, (quiero decir sin especificar "ti servano") yo también voto por _non si sa mai.

_


----------



## Geviert

ninux said:


> podría ser _nel caso ti servano_. O _caso mai ti servano_.
> Pero, así a secas, (quiero decir sin especificar "ti servano") yo también voto por _non si sa mai.
> 
> _




certamente l'espressione vuol dire _non si sa mai_ (che ti possa servire)._ Caso mai (ti servano)_ è anche corretto, ma no lo dice nessuno direi, ci vuole il contesto.


----------



## Neuromante

¿Y ser un poco más coloquiales? Qué para algo es una abuela hablando con la nieta.
Un simple: *"Nel caso"*(ti potesssro servire)


----------



## Larroja

Neuromante said:


> ¿Y ser un poco más coloquiales? Qué para algo es una abuela hablando con la nieta.
> Un simple: *"Nel caso"*(ti potesssro servire)



Nel caso está bien, pero "non si sa mai" no es menos coloquial.


----------



## Massimo_m

L'espressione "por si acaso", secondo me, non ha in italiano un calco perfettamente esatto, valido in tutti i casi. Come altri hanno già rilevato, la traduzione può quindi cambiare secondo il contesto.
  In generale, la traduzione forse più vicina al senso di partenza sarebbe "per ogni/qualsiasi evenienza/necessità"; ma questa costruzione, in italiano, ha un tono leggermente più formale rispetto allo spagnolo e quindi, per esempio, non si attaglia al nostro esempio di partenza, della frase tra nonna e nipote (per quanto entrambi parlassimo un discreto italiano mia nonna, quand'ero bambino e probabilmente neppure dopo, non si sarebbe mai sognata di dirmi "per ogni evenienza" in casi del genere).
In questo caso io tradurrei così... "e mettendomelo nella mano mi guarda e strizzandomi un occhio mi dice <Non si sa mai...>".


----------



## Yulan

*HolaZipp* 

¡Qué alegría verte por aquí!

Yo creo también: "Caso mai (ti servissero)" ... y  más formal "Per ogni evenienza" 

Ciao!


----------



## Geviert

Larroja said:


> Nel caso está bien, pero "non si sa mai" no es menos coloquial.



Infatti. Formale sarebbe piuttosto come ha scritto Yulan: per ogni evenienza. _Caso mai (ti servissero) _mi piace di più.


----------



## rocamadour

Buonasera WRF! 
Voto anch'io per *non si sa mai*. 
So che questo è il forum spagnolo-inglese (da cui sono bandite le altre lingue) ma vi consiglio di dare un'occhiata a questo vecchio thread del forum italiano-inglese in cui si discute dell'espressione _just in case_: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=80681
Si tratta esattamente della stessa questione linguistica dibattuta qui.


----------



## ninux

rocamadour said:


> Buonasera WRF!
> Voto anch'io per *non si sa mai*.
> So che questo è il forum spagnolo-inglese  italiano (da cui sono bandite le altre lingue) ma vi consiglio di dare un'occhiata a questo vecchio thread del forum italiano-inglese in cui si discute dell'espressione _just in case_: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=80681
> Si tratta esattamente della stessa questione linguistica dibattuta qui.


Nella fretta hai confuso le lingue... 

Grazie del link


----------



## ninux

Per me è così:
_non si sa mai _ 
_in ogni caso / per ogni evenienza_ 
_nel caso che ti servissero_ 
_casomai._ 
_casomai ti servissero_ 

Cioé non ho mai sentito o visto la parola _casomai_ assoluta (a parte il film di Alessandro D'Alatri) ma sempre seguito dalla subordinata che specifica il senso.
potrebbe essere un *casomai...  *come sospensiva.


----------



## rocamadour

ninux said:


> Nella fretta hai confuso le lingue...
> 
> Grazie del link



Hai ragione ninux! Grazie della correzione


----------



## cicciottella

Si usa anche dire, colloquialmente:  

...tante volte ti dovessero servire...

 dicono cos¡ le nonne.


----------

